# Alternative to coleman fuel



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I have a new coleman stove (yard sale find) that has never been used. The manual says to use coleman fuel. Are there alternatives to this? Such as gas or mixed fuel? I looked at the fuel in Walmart; its expensive! Or does the stove run a long time off one tank?


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

It is pretty expensive but seems to run a good while on a tank. It has been quite awhile since we used ours so I can't tell you exactly how long. 

Don't know of any alternative fuel for them.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Iris
The newer stoves and lanterns are designed to run on either Coleman fuel or regular gasoline, however, my experience is that regular gasoline is more problematic even with an appliance designed from them. The problem is that automotive gasoline has lots of additives then don't burn properly with the fuel and gradually gum up the valves, generator, tubing, ect. They can be disassembled and cleaned, but there are lots of tiny, easy to loose parts, and you may find that once you put the stove back together it doesn't quite work as well as it used to. In the long run, it might be cheaper to burn the more expensive Coleman fuel. A full tank last several weekends of cooking at our homestead

It's a good idea anyway to stock up on extra generators and keep them on hand if you have a problem. One other option is that you can buy a propane adapter that replaces the gasoline generator so you can burn that fuel also. You can run the stove off the little 1lb propane bottles, or you can screw into a 5 gallon barbeque tank. That uses a screw-in brass adapter that costs about 12$
Michael


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

This isn't a direct answer to your question, but I want to show you what I recently got.










This is a Lodge Hibachi grill.

I was cruising my local Salvation Army and saw some heavy cast iron items on the bottom shelf. This was marked at $10.00, and had a red dot indicating half off that price. The fuel is either cheap - charcoal briquettes, or free - wood. It looks like it was used, maybe once! I can grill meat or veggies directly on the grill or I can put pots or pans on the grill to cook. Might want to add one to your preps.

It is available all over. It is in the Lehman's catalog here: http://www.lehmans.com/jump.jsp?itemType=PRODUCT&itemID=2269

I just looked at Amazon and they have it for less than Lehman's. Also, at the bottom of this page http://www.amazon.com/Lodge-Manufacturing-410-Hibachi-Sportsmans/dp/B00002N5ZD they have other similar grills from other manufacturers and some are less expensive, but look like they would be just as good. If you are going to be setting pots and pans on a grill like this, you want one that has the grate supported very well to hold the weight. Most hibachi style grills are only supported on the back.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Definately love that grill! Will have to see if I can find it local as I am sure shipping would be expensive. Thanks for the input on the fuel. Guess I'll get a gallon next time I'm out. Does it store well once opened?


----------

